# trapping and PETA



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Was out at Berlin today and saw that someone pulled and piled a trappers stakes leaving a note on them that read "No Trapping - PETA". I thought I would post about it as a heads up to outdoorsman. I will be very upset if these same people ever STEAL my traps for "the good of the animals".


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i didnt think trapping opened untill noverber 10th? if so then 2 game violations are here. its unlawfull to mess with anyone elses traps so hope fully the law will watch this at berlin. peta messing with some ones traps in this day and age could get some one shot. peta shows what kind of clowns they are when they break the law and think they are so high and mighty.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

coyote is always open


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

They were water sets. Some trappers stake out where they want to set traps before season..


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

If you were at Berlin Wildlife Area last weekend , the OSTA & DOW put on a Trappers work shop FUR first time Trappers . There were at least 3 DOW officers there & 3 OSTA members there to help the new Trappers get started on the right track , & they had posted there we will be setting traps that weekend which was on Oct 26 & 27 . We all had a great time that weekend . I'll help out out again , & if anyone has any questions about Trapping let me know , I will try to help anyone out or I'll will get you what you need to know .


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That's great for new trappers and kids! I wish I would have known about it.
The stakes were painted Orange on the ends. If it was advertised maybe the PETA people saw it and showed up...
I think it will be a good year, I've seen a lot of **** and rats on the roads.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> If you were at Berlin Wildlife Area last weekend , the OSTA & DOW put on a Trappers work shop FUR first time Trappers . There were at least 3 DOW officers there & 3 OSTA members there to help the new Trappers get started on the right track , & they had posted there we will be setting traps that weekend which was on Oct 26 & 27 . We all had a great time that weekend . I'll help out out again , & if anyone has any questions about Trapping let me know , I will try to help anyone out or I'll will get you what you need to know .


Was the same at Mosquito refuge too. I was there. No peta, however.


----------

